# Was ist nur los am Ebro



## alaska (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
kommen gerade wieder vom Zanderangeln.Waren seit Mai jetzt das 3te mal unten und es wird immer mieser. Es ging so gut wie garnichts mehr, außer den Wallern. ( Rio Rancho und Caspe-See )Da wir schon seit ca.10 Jahren 15-18 mal dort waren, weiß ich, von was ich rede.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum es in diesem Jahr so mies ist?
Wir gehen nochmal im November und probieren unser Glück, habe aber nicht viel Hoffnung.
Bitte schreibt mal - was los sein könnte-Danke


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

Was dort los ist? Nun ja, da sich die guten Zanderfänge mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben, sind natürlich auch die "Leutchen" hellhörig geworden, die ihm zwecks Eigenbedarfs (oder sollte ich besser Vermarktung sagen?) bereits in anderen Regionen alles abgegrast haben und sich nun hier einfinden.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung.....vielleicht liegt`s ja auch am Wetter.....


----------



## herrm (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

am wetter liegts mit sicherheit nicht , denn dann wäre es schon seit april schlecht .
 die übermäßige entnahme wird wohl ein grosser teil dazu beitragen .
unsere osteuropäischen mitangler , die das ganze jahr da unten verbringen und nur vom verkauf der fische leben und alles abschlachten was flossen hat tun auch noch ein teil dazu.
da kommen busse mit anglern , zum zanderfischen , mit der erwartung dass jeder 50 zander fängt,was vor zwei jahren auch kein proplem war.
aber rechnet man das mal hoch was die angler im Jahr entnehmen sind das schon tonnen an zandern und das rächt sich nun mal.
finde es pers. ganz gut dass es so ist, so werden mit sicherheit im nächsten jahr  nicht mehr soviele zum zanderangeln kommen und der bestand kann sich vielleicht erholen.


----------



## Yoshi (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

@ herrm: Das mit dem Wetter war natürlich ironisch gemeint..... Ach ja, eines noch du böser Junge, blos nicht das Wort "Osteuropäer" in den Mund, sonst hagelst hierSchelte...|smash:


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

tja, solche leute gibbet leider auch. aber nur mal so btw. als denkanstoss: wieso wird sich hier drüber aufgeregt, dass alles abgeknüppelt wird (was eindeutig falsch ist) und über die 15kg ausfuhrbeschränkung an fisch aus norwegen (was ich gut finde) ist man aber auch nicht einverstanden...


----------



## Yoshi (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

Im Fischgeschäft in Frankfurt-Griesheim kostet das Kilo Zander 20.- Euro. Mal rechnen, 20 Kg x 200.- Euro = Wow, 4000.- Euronen! O.k. sagen wir mal, die Filets werden für die Hälfe verkloppt, bleibt immer noch genug übrig.....


----------



## Yoshi (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> tja, solche leute gibbet leider auch. aber nur mal so btw. als denkanstoss: wieso wird sich hier drüber aufgeregt, dass alles abgeknüppelt wird (was eindeutig falsch ist) und über die 15kg ausfuhrbeschränkung an fisch aus norwegen (was ich gut finde) ist man aber auch nicht einverstanden...



Ganz einfach, die Leute, die mit den 15 Kg Ausfuhrbeschränkung nicht einverstanden sind, sind die selben, die am Ebro "alles" mitgehen lassen....|licht


----------



## zanderzone (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

Da fragst Du noch warum?? Die Russen etc. sind die schlimmsten! In eingen Ecken Hollands ist es schon komplett verboten nur einen Fisch mit zunehemen.. Egal was für einen.. Nicht mal ein Rotauge!! Und warum?? Ganz genau deswegen! Die schlachten alles ab, was sich bewegt! Dann kann man noch so viel releasen!! Gegen die kommt man eh nicht an! Das gute ist nur, dass die nicht gut angeln können.. Sonst wärs noch schlimmer!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Leute, die mit den 15 Kg Ausfuhrbeschränkung nicht einverstanden sind, sind die selben, die am Ebro "alles" mitgehen lassen....|licht


 
also 70% der deutschen, die nach norwegen zum hochseeangeln fahren...

@zanderzone da hast du leider recht. bei uns fallen sie auch regelmässig ein und nehmen alles mit, was sie kriegen


----------



## herrm (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

gehe mal davon aus ,dass der zanderbestand sich in 2-3 jahren wieder einigermaßen erholt hat .
vorausgesetzt der befischungsdruck nimmt durch die geringe fänge ab und die angler setzen die kleinen auch wieder zurück und sind nicht der meinung  egal wie gross hauptsache wir haben was für die kühltruhe.

denke aber die fleischmacher werden darauf verzichten nach spanien zu fahren , weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt für sie.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gib in Deinem Taschenrechner mal 200 X 20 ein - bei mir kommt da auch 4000 raus - Das ist leider das Problem, dass solche Arschl... damit auch noch richtig Provit machen können..... Dem einen habe ich meine Meinung schon mal direkt ins Gesicht gesagt - er hat nur dämlich gegrinst und mit den Schultern gezuckt....|krach:




Mann Martin!|rolleyes

Lese mein Post und das darin enthaltene Zitat büdde noch mal gaaaanz genau...|bigeyes
Eventuell nen Schritt zurücktreten!!!
Ist ne doofe Textaufgabe (wie damals in Mathe) und da ist bei der Rechnung von Yoshi eben ein Fehlerteufel drin!:q
Das wollt ich mit meinem Post nur zum Ausdruck bringen!!!#t

Der Grundgedanke dieses Threads ist aber schon richtig!#6

Mir gehen die assigen Fleischmacher und dann noch den Fang teuer Verticker auch gewaltig auf die Nüsse!!!|gr:
Doch wir machen da mit unserm Säbelgerassel gar nix dran.

Da kann nur das jeweilige Land was dagegen unternehmen!
Siehe Norwegen!!!
Drakonische Strafen einführen, die im Falle des zuviel Mitnehmens greifen und auch richtig wehtun!!!:q

Dann bekommt man das halbwegs in den Griff.
Doch einige Unbelehrbare juckt das trotzdem nicht. Siehst ja an Norwegen = bestes Beispiel!!!



Ach so, noch was: Für 20(0) x 20 braucht man doch eigentlich keinen Taschenrechner, oder????


----------



## ralle (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

So Leute nun mal etwas gemach !!

Das Thema bzw. die Frage war ne andere - also bitte beim Thema bleiben !!


----------



## Yoshi (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*



ralle schrieb:


> So Leute nun mal etwas gemach !!
> 
> Das Thema bzw. die Frage war ne andere - also bitte beim Thema bleiben !!



Jawohl, bleiben wir....|bla:|wavey:

Also eine der möglichen (wahrscheinlichsten) Ursachen haben wir ja schon durchgekaut, was mir noch einviele wäre, dass es evt. auch an der steigenden population der Kormorane liegen könnte... oder irgend jemand mal wieder etwas in den Fluss abgelassen hat (so was gab`s glaube ich auch schon einmal dort...)


----------



## Yoshi (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

@MFT-Dirk:

Hat recht, es sollte 200 Stück und 20 Euro heißen...aber nur interessehalber...was hast du denn raus???


----------



## leguan8 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

So ich habe mal eben eingiges hier rausgenommen was überhaupt nix damit zu tun hat.


----------



## herrm (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

klar wird der kommeran nicht ganz unschuldig sein.
aber die gibts schon seit über 10 jahren dort und es gab die ganzen jahre zander in massen.

war auch schon mein gedanke , dass da was durchgeflossen ist was die zander nicht vertragen haben , denn nach dem hochwasser im früjahr ist es immer schlechter geworden.


----------



## thobi (3. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist nur los am Ebro*

ich könnte heulen wenn ich sowas lese
wir wollten nächstes jahr nach lamger zeit auch mal wieder an den ebro fahren!
und dort sollte es eigentlich auch auf zander gehn!
mit der spinnrute und gummis!
wenn das dort jetzt aber so läuft wie bei uns hier am kanal,2000 würfe=1 untermaßiger,dann kann ich auch hier bleiben!!!
denn dann wird die eigentlich schönste zeit im jahr den bach runter gehn!
denke das es dort an der so berühmt berüchtigten überfischung und fleischmacherei liegen das die bestände zurückgehen!
aber der mensch hat ja sonst auch schon alles platt gemacht!!!
schade das es so ist!
und das man sich an solch tollen fischbeständen nicht lange freuen kann!
weiß nicht,was in diesen köpfen los geht!
hauptzache töten,essen,verkaufen,...?
hab selbst 5 kg fisch mitgenommen!
kein hehl!!!
aber nicht die kompletten 200 fische die ich in der woche damals gefangen habe!!!
sollte viel stärker die hand draufgehalten werden!
und bestraft werden!


----------

